# New here



## Ash1978 (Nov 21, 2019)

I just don't know anymore. I can't say how I feel, what I do say is never tge right thing, and everything is about him.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Ash, welcome and sorry you are here for this. Please post when you can and I'm sure a lot of folks can help you...


----------



## MaleGamer91 (Nov 18, 2019)

Ash1978 said:


> I just don't know anymore. I can't say how I feel, what I do say is never tge right thing, and everything is about him.


Greetings Ash, welcome aboard, I'm new here as well.

Hope to see you around


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Ash,

You sound flustered. That's understandable. It's hard to fix something when you can't figure out what someone wants to hear or they refuse to hear.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

We are here for you.


----------

